# Moving Bees?



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I just purchased a semi trailer that has a hive of bees in a boxed in part of the frame.
Id like to keep them alive but I have to move the semitrailer in the next couple of days.
What's the best way to move the trailer and get the bees to move with it and then get the bees out of the trailer and hopefully hived nearby?

Its a lowboy trailer and they are in a part of the frame that form's a loading ramp its totally encased in steel except for a 1x2 inch opening on each side of the frame just under the top web.

Oh I don't know much about bees or have any equipment.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> I just purchased a semi trailer that has a hive of bees in a boxed in part of the frame.
> Id like to keep them alive but I have to move the semitrailer in the next couple of days.
> What's the best way to move the trailer and get the bees to move with it and then get the bees out of the trailer and hopefully hived nearby?
> 
> ...


OK,so this is just kind of out there 'cause I can't picture these bees in a lowboy. What I would do is wait till dark when all the bees are in. Have screens cut that will cover the "holes where they are and duct tape the screens over the holes so they will get air ,then take the trailer right then at night while they are contained. As long as you are moveing at least a couple miles they will re-orient themselves to the new location.
Get the trailer parked before daybreak and set up a hive body on a bottom board with frames in it(with drawn out comb is preferable). Now put the inter cover on the hive body with a funnel taped to the inter cover facing down in the slot in the middle of the enter cover.Place this set up as close to the bees as possible.Take another funnel and attach a tube or hose from the first funnel to the second having it face the same direction and the hose being long enough to reach the opening where the bees are.Have the tape on the second funnel so you can rapidly take the tape and screen off and replace it with the second funnel.
Oh,and tape off any other places they could get out like chewing thru the screen etc.What you should have now is a tube for the bees to have to go through to get to the outside then they have to enter the top of the hive to get the rest of the way outside then finnally exiting from the bottom of the hive body at the landing board.Most if not all bees will be contained in the hive body in a few days.Some times it is good to close off the entrance while the bees are orienting to the box also. To do this put a boardman feeder in the entrance and stuff the rest of the entrance with fresh grass. When the grass drys enough for the bees to get it out the should be oriented to that location.
I hope all that made sense!Good luck,

Wade


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

First ,,,,, are they honey bees ,,, or WASP , HORNET ,YELLOW JACKET ????


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kid is right do and internet search to see what honey bees and the others look like. then compare what you saw to what is in the trailer.

Then what Wade said is one way to get them in a new hive.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

does not sound like honeybees would go in there


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

every year they find swarms that have set up house in the underground water meters.

Wade


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

yep definitely honeybees


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> yep definitely honeybees



Then do it dude!! Just keep us informed!!

Wade


----------

